# how to identiy a original sony blank dvds



## king rrr (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi friends,
             When ever i shop for blank sony dvds ,i wonder whether they are genuine or duplicate.
Is there any way to confirm that they are genuine. I usually buy lose dvds, not in sealed packs.Because they are comparitively pricey.

Any suggestions? please.this may help lot of people in this forum also.


Thank u in advance


(And u can also write ur experiences relating to this, if any).

I stay in hyderabad.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 12, 2008)

Better go for 10 DVD Pack. Rest no other way to confirm.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2008)

^Ya, you are right.


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 13, 2008)

yup.. to confirm the originality i go for tamperproof 10 or 100 DVD cylinder pack.


----------

